# interesting live oak from Ray D



## phinds (Jan 17, 2017)

@Ray D sent me a couple of mystery woods recently. One was what he called "football" wood, just because the single piece found was somewhat in the shape of a football. Later another piece was found in or with an oak tree.

The end grain clearly says this is a live oak Quercus spp. but the face grain is very unusual looking. I think almost certainly this was reaction wood because of the way it's twisted. Also, it has white stuff running through it. I think I'm supposed to know what this is (that is, I USED to know) but I don't. The color is more uniformly dark that is usual for oak.

Here's a 1/2" x 1/2" cross section of the end grain, clearly showing that it is live oak. As you can see in the face grain shot below, the white stuff is everywhere.





and here's a sanded face:

Reactions: Informative 3


----------



## JR Parks (Jan 17, 2017)

Very interesting-


----------



## DKMD (Jan 17, 2017)

Weird... the face grain doesn't look anything like what I associate with live oak. The white stuff looks like a bunch of coalescent pores on the end grain shot

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Ray D (Jan 18, 2017)

Thanks for doing this @phinds. I sent that "football " wood off to several places, including UF, and never received confirmation as to what it was. I wish tho piece I sent you was a "fresh" piece so you could of smelled that strong pepper smell.


----------



## Ray D (Jan 18, 2017)

@phinds, When you say reaction wood, what exactly does that mean? Excuse my ignorance. Lol


----------



## Mr. Peet (Jan 18, 2017)

@phinds @Ray D 

Reaction wood, is a lay term to describe wood that grew in a manner not commonly the case, and often influenced by a change in common growth (not referring to grain characteristics but can influence such).

For example, a tree blows over, but stays rooted, the laterals on the brown side will either "layer", bust and brake or simply die off. The now upright laterals begin to grow upright, as if the branch becomes a tree trunk. The reaction wood of the branch was likely in the form of compression wood, this wood is no longer needed in its position, so the tree stops producing it in that location and produces it where needed. The branch continues to develop into a tree like form.

When that tree like form is harvested and milled, those hidden forces within the wood are released, often seen as twist, sweep and sometimes cup in the drying planks. Sometimes these forces are not seen until your table saw discovers it, with the rip bowing away from the blade or pinching in. 

In the wood, it can often be seen as an asymmetrical arrangement of growth rings. Having a 20" DBH tree with pith (heart) 6" inches from one edge is asymmetrical. If the log appears balanced for round, it likely has lots of reaction wood. This is common if the tree has a slight lean (reaction wood is then "compression" wood) or if one side is exposed heavier to light, or to a wind stress.

In a board, it may be seen as asymmetrical growth rings. A ring being 1/2" on one side and the same ring being 3/8"ths on the other is often a sign of reaction wood within. Even indented grain is sign of reaction wood. Wood at branch intersections, trunk splits and flares contain reaction wood, and often prized figure, thus a reason a challenge to dry such. It is also on the topside and underside of branches, places where gravity is pulling down and a direct vertical support does not exist. The main trunk is often vertical, and this direct support does exist, reducing the presence of reaction wood. 

Does this help any? I think Paul has some pictures on his site and definitions to further help.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## phinds (Jan 18, 2017)

Ray D said:


> @phinds, When you say reaction wood, what exactly does that mean? Excuse my ignorance. Lol


Ray, you REALLY need to get familiar w/ my illustrated glossary:
http://www.hobbithouseinc.com/personal/woodpics/_glossary.htm


----------



## Ray D (Jan 18, 2017)

Mr. Peet said:


> @phinds @Ray D
> 
> Reaction wood, is a lay term to describe wood that grew in a manner not commonly the case, and often influenced by a change in common growth (not referring to grain characteristics but can influence such).
> 
> ...


Thanks for taking the time to help out. That does help


----------



## Ray D (Jan 18, 2017)

phinds said:


> Ray, you REALLY need to get familiar w/ my illustrated glossary:
> http://www.hobbithouseinc.com/personal/woodpics/_glossary.htm
> 
> View attachment 120622


You are correct. There's a lot of interesting info on your site.


----------



## phinds (Jan 18, 2017)

DKMD said:


> Weird... the face grain doesn't look anything like what I associate with live oak.


Yeah, me too.


----------

